
Computer Scientists Create Algorithm That Measures Human Pecking Order - llambda
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27437/?p1=blogs
======
JoeAltmaier
No empirical data - which anybody reading such an article would be looking
for. They didn't rank Wikipedia editors by 'power', though they claim they
could. Why not?

~~~
neutronicus
That'll get published when the grant proposal gets accepted.

------
chubot
Wow this is really clever. Kleinberg does seem to be all over the place; I
read recently a paper about gossip algorithms from him.

